# looking for a good distance cast reel....conventional.



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

What are some good reels for distance casting? I'm getting into pier fishing and am looking for a good reel to get me out farther. I have an Avet mxj which I love and works great. Just wondering what else would be a good choice.
Thanks!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

A squidder


----------



## mully (May 15, 2013)

Daiwa sealine x, saltist, or 7HT
Penn squall or fathom
Akios lineup
Abu's
Heaps of good reels out there, the biggest factor in casting further is technique.


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NC KingFisher said:


> A squidder


LOL......your gonna get it for that one...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Jigmasters are good toopcorn:


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Diawa Saltist BG30


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Try the Akios lineup from Tommy. Even better - call or e-mail him and he can set you up with the right set up.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Avet , Daiwa saltist 30 , slosh 30 , squider magged , 525 n 535 penns , and a Abu 7000 ,, I cast all of them about the same distance 
For the average caster thier all about the same once you get the settings to match your ability,, so buy what you like at the end of the day it makes little differance


9


----------



## stone (Feb 5, 2009)

abus are lovely for distance. With regards to your mxj, do you fill your line to the max?


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Well I sold the avet and picked up a Penn fathom. Much nicer than the avet BY FAR!!!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## liveherring (Sep 12, 2013)

Hands down an akios shuttle. Large/stronger spindle than a 6500. Comes with a low profile frame. AND pretty comfortable power handle.

I thing to know about the avets is that if you have smaller sized hands, thumbing it fully might be a bit hard.


----------

